# Sharad Pawar slapped



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QRcHJiE9u2k[/YOUTUBE]

The attacker Harvinder Singh also attacked former Telecom Minister Sukh Ram on November 19.

EDIT: Anna Hazare reacts:
[YOUTUBE]qGkx0UraJ78[/YOUTUBE]

Anna later said he is ready to apologise for his comments.


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 24, 2011)

anna hazare's reaction "bas ek hi thappad mara?????"


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah that was funny. All politicians are now quoting democracy and what not. Hmmmm.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 24, 2011)

Netas hell care about democracy ..

They live in security cordons and don't pay heed to public !!

Sardar has done ryt and i support his way


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is not d way to protest. Certain uncivilized people use this method to protest


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 24, 2011)

And may i kindly ask Abhinavmail1 to tell us how civilized people show their anger and resentment ???
And if that is of any help???


----------



## vaithy (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, Target the system.. not the individual, My admiration for Anna is now diminishing, that is very said.. He has clearly fell to the trap laid by the politicians..


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear amritpal we r not living in taliban rule so if u don't like some one ,just plant a bullet into his head . we r living in a democracy . So dear amritpal can u explain me how this method (slapping a politition or throwing a shoes on them) can help us ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2011)

sharad pawar is one of the most corrupt politician ever...he have the agriculture department but dont do anything at all to stop farmer suicides...even dont give an statement of condolence as if its OK

when he was BCCi chief he earned a lot from IPL and made lalith modi the bali ka bakra

dear abhinavmail1 I understood what u want to say but is there any other alternative...these people will eat and drink our blood untill they r alive


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2011)

just look at that man, he showed far more conviction in his actions than Sharad Pawar did in the same footage... look closely at the 1:05 frame, every single person responsible for protecting SP is having a smile on their faces, no one is outraged that somebody slipped past their guard

idc I have no stand, plz dont argue wiht me on anything lol, I have no clue about what either of them have done and couldn't care less


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2011)

Way to go Mr. Harvinder Singh!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 24, 2011)

People have both right to choose and punish ......


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 24, 2011)

But slapping, kicking or throwing shoes does not solve problem. Our constitution has given us right for peaceful protest


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 24, 2011)

The man is a legend.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 24, 2011)

He is just a sick man who wants to get media attention.


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

Anna Hazare's reaction:

[YOUTUBE]qGkx0UraJ78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2011)

Cool down abhinav


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 25, 2011)

He done the right thing these political are worst than animals. Hang them all.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice....


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just watched anna reaction, now anna is crossing his limits, he thinks that he is above constitution


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

This is a  way to ruin your own life, Harvinder.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2011)

Or a start to a career of politics/"social-service"/Bigg Boss contestant etc.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 25, 2011)

Personally, I think a full-on democracy isn't working too well for India. The initial mistakes leading up to this sorry state of politics were done right during the British Raj and the independence movement, though I think the people of those times probably didn't anticipate what was coming to them 

I don't want to say anything other than the fact that in politics, nobody seems to be acting in a dignified manner. Everywhere there is an uproar. Scams occur everywhere in the world but many times they can be handled with dignity. However, in India, everything goes to the extreme, funny things happen and even the media spices it up like it's some kind of bigshot party. I don't blame them, but it just doesn't look dignified given the age and experience.

BTW Regarding Anna Hazare - I think he just voices his honest opinion. He is who he is, and I'm not seeing a two-face there. With some others, they say something here and something else there.

Good, bad, I simply don't care. If you are who you are and you are not afraid to show it, and will honestly just be yourself anywhere and everywhere, you've got my respect. And that's why Anna has my _respect_.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2011)

This is just the side effect of resentment that has been building up in India against a useless political order for quite a few decades now. Forget slapping, we can expect to see much worse stuff.

I am in no way patronizing this act. It obviously is uncivilized and definitely way off the mark for how you should behave. But then again, these politicians have never behaved civilized either.

Let the good animals fight the bad animals like the way all animals should fight. Humans like me are just gonna watch the show


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 25, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Just watched anna reaction, now anna is crossing his limits, he thinks that he is above constitution



I will really appreciate if you can connect your reaction with constitution .

Do help me how anna crosses his limit !!


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 25, 2011)

I know the act does not deserve to be applauded but then again Well done


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2011)

Kudos to Harvinder Singh.



abhinavmail1 said:


> Just watched anna reaction, now anna is crossing his limits, he thinks that he is above constitution


Team Gannadu, Team LootoIndia and Team SanghParivaar - burn them and all their supporters alive, India will be a corruption-free country.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Why this Kolaveri?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Why this Kolaveri?



THIS. EPIC


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 25, 2011)

All things said and done, that was an excellent slap. You can hear the slap very clearly even from different angles of what the news guys were showing. My favourite was India tv when they kept that slapping thing in loop. We need to have THAT gif for our forum avatars, preferably 100x100px .

Sunny Deol's fan!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

hehe...good one Anna


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> hehe...good one Anna




I never expected that from anna....he keeps preaching gandhism...then speak pro violence... 

quite hypo-critic


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> I never expected that from anna....he keeps preaching gandhism...then speak pro violence...
> 
> quite hypo-critic



he drank tata tea


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2011)

lol Anna is not preaching violence, he was just honest enough to give an honest opinion in front of the reporters lol, nice and striking contrast to the way SP was dodging the questions and btw a guy not in power slapping a guy with tons of power if you dont find this funny, you are just not human, coz even SPs aides and security circle were unable to keep straight faces


----------



## KDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> All things said and done, that was an excellent slap. You can hear the slap very clearly even from different angles of what the news guys were showing. My favourite was India tv when they kept that slapping thing in loop. We need to have THAT gif for our forum avatars, preferably 100x100px .
> 
> Sunny Deol's fan!!



 Yeah really... that was a nice tight slap. Well Done, Harvinder Singh.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Sunny Deol's fan!!



Are you sure you said Sunny *Deol*, and not Sunny *Leone*?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2011)

yo boys i m singing song
slap song
flop song

why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri di
why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri di
rythm correct
why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri di
why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri di
maintain this
wh this kolavari... di

cricket-la mo-ney mo-ney
mo-ney colour-u black-u
great-u going-u life-u life-u
then i get a slap-u

beard face-u bigg-u man-u
man-u heart-u black-u
hand-u cheek-u meet-u meet-u
my vision-u dark
.
.
Sonia maama ready..
.
.
ok maama now tune change
.
.
hand-la palm-u
palm-la face-u
eyes-u full-aa tear-u
great life-u
sardar come-u
life reverse gear-u
aa-u aa-u
oh my lovvu
you showed me star-u
cow-u cow-u holi cow-u
i can't hear now-u
god i m dying now-u
he is happy how-u

this song for slap boys-u
we dont have choice-u

why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri di
why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri d


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> yo boys i m singing song
> slap song
> flop song
> 
> ...



 nice!!!!

on a serious note...i wonder what will now happen to Mr.Harvinder


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2011)

Krow said:


> This is a  way to ruin your own life, Harvinder.


this 


Liverpool_fan said:


> Or a start to a career of politics/"social-service"/Bigg Boss contestant etc.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/385450_10150439283044273_664284272_8519402_993219466_n.jpg


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 25, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> *a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/385450_10150439283044273_664284272_8519402_993219466_n.jpg



Epic thread pic


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 25, 2011)

anna hazare is digging his own grave..from drinkers who should get flogged to this...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 25, 2011)

Very well done. These corrupt politicians deserve nothing less, perhaps more.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2011)

gopi_vboy... quick record slap song and upload on youtube its awesome!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Team Gannadu, Team LootoIndia and Team SanghParivaar - burn them and all their supporters alive, India will be a corruption-free country.



^^ This!!



kunal.d said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s320x320/385450_10150439283044273_664284272_8519402_993219466_n.jpg



^ THis is epic.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2011)

Somebody beat you man!!

[YOUTUBE]uIhQm6gcUCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RBX (Nov 25, 2011)

Yo Boys iam Sing Song, Slap Song, Satak Songs :

goingu homu...took a stepu...slap came out of nowhereu...

ears ringu...cheeks reddu...eyes full of tearsu..

i am pawar..sharad pawar...but harvindar's slap had poweru...

cheeks hurtingu..nose bleedingu...finally my face is straightu...

why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri DI ? 

Copied from a friend


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Just watched anna reaction, now anna is crossing his limits, he thinks that he is above constitution


when did anna think anything about the constitution?
i dont care about the constitution, but you cant say he is above it, just by one comment.



abhinavmail1 said:


> He is just a sick man who wants to get media attention.


maybe a person who lost all due to pawar?




abhijit_reddevil said:


> Very well done. These corrupt politicians deserve nothing less, perhaps more.


they deserve the worst. nothing less.



NIGHTMARE said:


> He done the right thing these political are worst than animals. Hang them all.





abhinavmail1 said:


> But slapping, kicking or throwing shoes does not solve problem. Our constitution has given us right for peaceful protest


right, good luck doing snarky candlelight vigils and wearing black hippie bands.
take off your rose tinted glasses, and see the filth around you. remove those crappy white iPoop earbuds and get new grados, and hear the common man(lol) crying at your feet. remove your white suede alligator skin, kid leather backed gloves and feel that knot of thorns that is called democracy in india, step out of your ambi-pur scented car and sample the exquisite buffet of putrefaction coming from the nearest "durlabh shauchalaya", spit out that juicy KFC chicken, and try to eat the dry, cracked rotis of the poor.

tell all those people that there is a way of showing their displeasure at the government by holding candlelight vigils, and they will laugh at you for wasting precious candles.



> What we've got here is failure to communicate
> Some men you just can't reach...
> So, you get what we had here some time ago
> Which is the way he wants it!
> ...


thank you, guns n roses!!!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2011)

lol yeah wasting candles hahaha, just go a lil easy with the aggression lol


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 25, 2011)

Zor Ka Jhataka Zor Se Laga


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

Get over it already, the guy slapped a dog...


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

Anna's comment was just his honest first reaction. I loved it because it was not hidden by layers of diplomatic garbage, unlike the comments of several other politicians. Keep Anna the activist aside and look at it as Anna the person commenting. A majority of us would have reacted similarly if asked the same question.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 25, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Get over it already, the guy slapped a dog...



I hate it when people bad-mouth dogs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

My apologies to all the mutts 

To rephrase: 





> Get over it already, the guy slapped a *Sharad Pawar*...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> This is not d way to protest. Certain uncivilized people use this method to protest



Dear abhin, I know you are right. It's just that I don't agree with you. period


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2011)

was the slap on Pawar's paralyzed side or the working one? if it was his malfunctioning side, he's healed by holy slap. lol


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> yo boys i m singing song
> slap song
> flop song
> 
> ...





Sharing this on Facebook


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> was the slap on Pawar's paralyzed side or the working one? if it was his malfunctioning side, he's healed by holy slap. lol



LOL 

No more words


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok buddy if u think that peacefull protest does not work ,do you think that just picking up d gun and shoot those polititions will help us ? 


doomgiver said:


> when did anna think anything about the constitution?
> i dont care about the constitution, but you cant say he is above it, just by one comment.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alok (Nov 28, 2011)

He he interesting.

Well done                                          .                .


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

Politics would have been much interesting if things like this happened on a daily basis.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2011)

These idiot politicians make soo much issue of a single slap but never even care of people effected by there corruption/land grabbing/money grabbing etc.

Poor farmers r doing suicide on daily basis....we r paying 3 times the cost of food where food is getting rotten in govt godowns...
But shameless agriculture minister is doing nothing more than importing food from foreign countries at higher rate


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Ok buddy if u think that peacefull protest does not work ,do you think that just picking up d gun and shoot those polititions will help us ?



yes, at least then the bad ones will be weeded out and the other bad ones will be scared of joining politics


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 28, 2011)

So you want to make india just like libya or egypt ?


doomgiver said:


> yes, at least then the bad ones will be weeded out and the other bad ones will be scared of joining politics


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> yes, at least then the bad ones will be weeded out and the other bad ones will be scared of joining politics



Not happening. Not in the way you suggested at least. As I said in the another thread, it is not all black and white.





This bit of news is now stale. Locking.


----------

